# Photoshop Elements 9 - Farbe ändern



## annettf (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich versuche derzeit verzweifelt mit Photoshop Elements anhand von Büchern und Tutorials warm zu werden. Leider bisher ohne Erfolg - ich hoffe daher sehr auf den einen oder anderen Tipp 

Seit 3 geschlagenen Stunden bemühe ich mich ein Logo (schwarz auf weißem Hintergrund) einzufärben und vermutlich haltet Ihr mich für einen riesen Depp, da mir noch nicht mal sowas Banales gelingt.   

Ich habe verschiedene Wege wie beschrieben ausprobiert, aber entweder habe ich etwas wesentliches übersehen oder die Software funktioniert nicht ordentlich. Kann das sein?

Meine Abläufe: Überarbeiten - Farbe anpassen - Farbe ersetzen - Farbton anhand Farbton, Sättigung, Helligkeit versucht zu ändern - oder Farbe hinzufügen ...

... nichts passiert. Ich sehe andere Farben weder in der Vorschau (ist natürlich angeklickt) noch nach dem abspeichern ... HILFE


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
da dein Logo schwarz auf weißem Grund ist kannst du dieses mittels Farbton und Sättigung in der Farbe verändern.
http://tv.adobe.com/de/watch/training-für-fotografen/farbton-und-sttigung-in-photoshop-elements-9-/

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------

